# General Finishes Java Gel



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad you had a good experience. I can't say I have ever enjoyed applying gel stain, and General Finishes was no exception. I reserve it for small projects like picture frames, where it can be wiped off in time. It could work to disguise lighter, softer woods like poplar to look more like walnut.
I always found it would streak. The project had to be wiped over and over, being very careful with the amount of pressure you use with the applicator. 
I prefer stains that wipe to a consistent color like Rodda, Varathane, or Cabot oil stails.
Sounds like you are happy with it, so no need to change.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Your gel stain was MUCH more pleasant than mine! I had lots of streaking and if left a bit too long, it was really tough to wipe off.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I was thinking about getting some of this stuff just the other day.

From that picture it looks like the stain blotched. Did it blotch?


----------



## NunyaBidniz (Aug 7, 2012)

It did blotch on some parts of the cradle. And yes it did streak a bit and I left it on a bit too long on parts. My wife likes the "aged" look it has from the blotches so as long as she's happy, I'm happy.

Not sure I will try to stain maple again anytime soon.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

For the most part, the only thing I use gel stain for is to act as a glaze that can be quickly wiped off and left in the deepest nooks and crannies to add shadow to some of the details. You picked a tough wood to stain with maple. Try a wash coat of de waxed shellac first next time. You may have better luck with the botching and streaking. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought gel stains were supposed to be largely blotch free?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I learned early on to put it on and wipe it off. Leave it too long and you will have problems.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have used the GF Java Gel stain on White oak picture frames with great success. It hasn't failed me yet…...


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

I stain maple all the time with zero blotching.. it's not hard.. and the stain I use is usually a dark espresso or dark walnut stain.. again, no blotching.. the trick is actually really easy. I use Charles Neil's blotch control..








this is all maple..The countertop is a hand made, live edge maple slab that is two boards glued up.. no blotching whatsoever..


----------

